# Born mostly bald with sparse hair/Alopecia?



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I responded to an add on a puppysite last night as the puppy looked like a Alopecia puppy and the blue gene is present in the puppy. I have been talking to her a bit thru email and she said that this puppy was born like this. I wasnt sure if it was possible for one to be born with Alopecia or not? She says there are also no sores on the puppy. So could it be Alopecia or could it be that there is a hairless breed in the line somewhere? I told her I would ask you guys this.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

could you post a picture? If the puppy is healthy, then yes, I would suspect a hairless breed somewhere in the past! A vet's report would be helpful. Sue


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Even with blue and merle in the line? That is what is throwing me off?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Billy is a blue fawn, his brother from the same birth is all blue and only has a few tuffs of hair by his elbows and chin. And someone at a rescue has a little boy that is blue and only has hair in the white and tan marking and is 2 months old. So, yes, they can be born this way. There is a long hair chi here on the boards that is bald in the blue part and has long hair in the different colored parts. I think that it is just the blue gene is being expressed more than usual.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja has alopecia I'm not sure if e was born this way but when I look back at his baby pictures of when I first got him at 7 weeks I notice he's bald in all the same places as now. I didn't notice the baldness in him until he was neutered and they shaved him the hair never grew back. Prada is his daughter and she has thick coarse hair with no hairloss anywhere on her her hairs already grown back from her spay too.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Glyn had no hair as a pup on the blue he now has a very light covering but the White and tan is long. He has no sores. A lady on the boards said he was crossed with a crested possibly but the vet said def not he's got CDA x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have asked the lady for a picture to share and she hasnt sent me one so I am assuming I will not hear from her again? She did tell me that she was no longer going to breed that bitch though.


----------

